# .....Paint Skillz.....



## nutella (Jul 21, 2009)

Isn't it cool when you dig up stuff you haven't seen for years?

Check out these pics I draw on paint back some 7 years ago. They ain't great, I know, but keep in mind I was in 5th grade when I did these. There were about 4 other pics just like these which I can't find anymore, but, I don't really mind. Favourite one is Kang, due to the other three being wildly out of proportion, especially the Samus one. Wish I had time to do these things anymore, but at least I get to prepare for my HSC artworks next year.


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 21, 2009)

awesome.
mouse or tablet?
i like teh samus!


----------



## nutella (Jul 21, 2009)

mouse


----------



## raulpica (Jul 21, 2009)

Awesome drawings, dood.

We have a game specifically for Paint drawings here on GBAtemp: RADICAL! Check it out


----------



## emupaul (Jul 21, 2009)

Very cool, for just hand drawn in paint.


----------



## nutella (Jul 21, 2009)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Awesome drawings, dood.
> 
> We have a game specifically for Paint drawings here on GBAtemp: RADICAL! Check it out


Sounds cool. Might try if I have time.


----------



## Splych (Jul 21, 2009)

Awesomee drawings ^^. Fav one is the Samus one.. So much detail!


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Jul 21, 2009)

Anyone who can draw something decent and viewable in paint is a god. And you sir are a god!

That's just awesome!

The Paper mario one is my favorite. The outlining is very well done and the use of the ellipse tool was very clever for the nose xD! +1


----------



## Smash Br0 (Jul 28, 2009)

Good job! Those are quite good. I like the Samus one the best.

Suggestion: Try using many different shades of the same color to show light and dark.


----------

